
Namespaced Terminal Client Commands 4 Node.js - saqu
https://github.com/s-a/ntcc
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good "Show HN".

Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

